# Operating Systems >  Display contents

## jmriaz

I have created a file in my directory, when I use ls -ltr, I can see the file name in the list of files in my directory, but when I use to display the contents by using cat filename command it say as that file does not exists, i have evevn tried with vi filename also.

----------


## casemanager

Jmriaz,

Please check the file permissions or check the permission of the directory in which the file was created. Let me know what you find out,
regards,
Casemanager

----------


## umang.ece

just show how did u created  the file && ofcourse the permissions of parent directory n its own !!!

----------

